
Typeful Programming (1993) [pdf] - tpush
http://lucacardelli.name/Papers/TypefulProg.pdf
======
tincholio
As a side note, if you don't know Luca Cardelli, I encourage you to take a
look at the stuff he's done. He's a brilliant researcher, and a true polymath,
having made significant contributions on many fields...

~~~
yesenadam
Thank you, you're not wrong! His recent stuff with molecular programming etc
etc looks fascinating.

[http://lucacardelli.name/index.html](http://lucacardelli.name/index.html)

